

$3,000,000 record collection (with $10 rebate) - gruseom
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140206309501

======
pmjordan
So, the listing says it includes over 6 million tracks. I'm conservatively
estimating the average length of a track to be 3 minutes. So, listening to the
whole collection non-stop would probably take you more than:

(6000000 * 3) / (60 * 24 * 365) ≅ 34 years

That's... wow.

~~~
zandorg
But you'd just end up skipping all the 'rubbish' tracks after a few seconds of
listening.

My estimate is 3 albums a day.

~~~
pmjordan
Possibly. Of course, can you really judge something to be rubbish after
listening to part of it once? In any case, I'd imagine that to be somewhat
tedious on vinyl records. None of this precise track skipping business we have
nowadays!

Another thing I find interesting is the rate at which records must have been
bought for this collection, which is close to an average of 'realtime' music
buying. (you buy a day of music each day)

I know my estimate is 34 years of music, but there are more than 6m tracks,
and average track length is probably more than 3 minutes in most genres.
According to the ebay listing, the collection was started 50 years ago.

------
dcurtis
Buy now at 3m, and you'll save 50c on each track that you'd otherwise purchase
on iTunes for 99c!

The joys of buying in bulk.

------
TheTarquin
_DROOL_ Okay, added motivation: get on this startup thing, get bought by
google, buy this collection and a really bitchin sound system.

What do you mean that's not a business plan?!

------
noonespecial
Wish google would buy it an digitize it for the good of mankind. An
earthquake, flood, or fire would be a very sad thing in this case. The photos
of the collection don't instill a great deal of confidence in its continued
survival.

------
wallflower
If I had the means (by private banking wealth standards), I would buy the
collection, digitize it all, and hire a phalanx of lawyers so it could be
streamed free-of-charge over the Net. With a nice (RNG) shuffle feature.

~~~
rms
There was some wishful thinking on the waffles.fm forums, if everyone put up
$100 it could be ripped and shared by all.

------
jimbokun
Full article here:

<http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/08051/858776-388.stm>

------
comatose_kid
Why is this relevant?

~~~
gruseom
1\. Many programmers are music fans. 2\. Many programmers are collectors. 3\.
The very existence of this collection is surprising. 4\. The ridiculous $10
rebate says something about eBay's software, which was being discussed here a
few days ago.

~~~
pchristensen
"3. The very existence of this collection is surprising"

and worth hearing people whine about relevance!

